# Running fridge/freezer on leisure battery only.



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

Am taking the long crossing from Newcastle to Kristiansand . Any advice about whether it is possible to run the fridge/freezer on 12v setting for this length of time(best part of 2 days) or will it run down the leisure battery too much? I have heard that Norway is quite expensive so I'd planned to stock the freezer up a bit!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You do not say what kind of fridge and how much battery power you possess.

But if its a normal 3 way fridge and only one or two batteries forget it, the draw of a 3 way fridge is 10-12 amps 480 Amp Hours Plus required


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

There are things you can do though, leave it running on gas like many people do, not a popular suggestion though.

Fill with frozen pop bottles (kinda loses a lot of space though) 

Run a standard mains fridge via inverter needs 3 110 AH batteries and a 1000 Watt invertor from Maplins (£69 at moment) kinda defeats object of saving money.....


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Armadillo*. If you are travelling in the very neqr future? I would say not to worry about it. If the freezer was fully loaded and fully frozen. It would be unlikey to thaw too much in 2 days. Just a thought. :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im no expert... but doesn't a continual charge come from the alternator to your leisure battery as your running along?

Surely this and a fully charged leisure battery when you set off will be enough to keep the fridge running for two days?

You'd think they wouldn't have the "12v" setting on a fridge if it couldn't last while your motoring along?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

It could well be cold enough on the car deck not to need a fridge!

Keep the door closed and some ice packs in it

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shane

*"Im no expert... but doesn't a continual charge come from the alternator to your leisure battery as your running along? " *

Yes

*"Surely this and a fully charged leisure battery when you set off will be enough to keep the fridge running for two days?" *

No

*"You'd think they wouldn't have the "12v" setting on a fridge if it couldn't last while your motoring along?"*

Yes, no problem while your driving .. but I've never seen an installation that permitted 12v to the fridge when the engine was off.. It's normally fed via a 12v relay controlled from the ignition of the vehicle.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Jim

I told you im no expert! he he

Also forgot to factor in the point that there may be a ferry trip involved.... d'oh!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree with Jim, I don't think Armadillo has realised that the fridge will not work without the engine running.

Trevor


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

*Running f/freezer on leisure battery*



many thanks for replies.

'tis true to say I didn't realise couldn't run on 12v without engine running..............I know, don't say anything!! Not sure how the ferry company would react if they knew I had gas on to power fridge. Isn't it illegal? We are not going until mid-June, and will just pack freezer well and keep fingers crossed, and be prepared for a marathon cooking and eating session if it all defrosts!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Armadillo

I dont think its ilegal as such, it may be against ferry company rules. I dont know how they would react? maybe ask you to switch it off? anyway its never been a problem in my experience.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On two different ferries I have seen staff feeling the fridge output vent as they went to each motorhome in turn.

(The Swansea Cork Ferry and believe it or not Red Funnel Southampton to E Cowes!)

Regards Frank


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

*also check food regulations*

Just a thought - before filling fridge/freezer it's wise to check on what you're allowed to take into the country. When we visited Ireland during the foot and mouth outbreak we had to hand over everything that was in our fridge (and our friend really wished he'd eaten his sandwiches before he got off the ferry :lol: )
-H


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Never been towards Ireland or Cowes by ferry, but surely that would be a pointless excersise all fridge vents would be throwing out some heat via the 12v Heating element if nothing else.

On all ferries going the other way (europe) never known that happen. Motorcrossers all seem to use gas for crossing.

Of course if that was the case the more wiley could then light after parked up on ferry?


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry travel*

Hi

Phone the ferry Co and ask if they can give you a low power 240volt supply.

All the big ferries have supplies of 16a/240v, 32a/240v, and often 32a/415v, you often find the low power sockets are unused, these are for the refrigerated containers, large and small, they may say no, as these are for the commercial transport,

In the past I have used one of these supplies on the agreement "if available, and not required by commercial transport" it has to be by prior agreement for the loader to park you close to the supplies,

Worth a phone call,

Good luck Colin R.............


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

*Running fridge/freezer on leisure battery only*


I have just read the small print on the DFDS website and it says you have to hand any bottled gas cylinders to the Duty Officer as they are not allowed to remain in your vehicle.

Does anyone have actual experience of this happening on the Newcastle to Kristiansand crossing?

I did phone them up and they said they did not offer any sort of hook-up.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Never been towards Ireland or Cowes by ferry, but surely that would be a pointless excersise all fridge vents would be throwing out some heat via the 12v Heating element if nothing else.
> 
> ...


Missed this earlier

By the time they did the heat check the ignition had been off for a while (apart from the drive on) so no 12V and very little residual heat also the heat when on gas is far greater than that emitted when on 12V. Every ferry that I have been on has had a notice telling motor caravaners to switch off their gas.

Normally the car decks are then locked. So no return allowed.

I would rather a few people lost the contents of their frig than share a ferry with a BLEVE.

I think this is another win for a compressor frig :lol:

Regards Frank


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi

you are normally expected to turn the gas off on the ferry (I assume you knew that by your post, but someone else mentioned it) I would do the old stuff it full thing including frozen water or milk etc in bottles in the fridge. Tightly packed freezer (is it the big 135L one?) shouldnt defrost, but I'm talking of flat packs of meat etc., not cornettos!!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Why would an extremely unlikely event like a bleve occur on a ferry? ie its not expected that it will bleve anywhere else.

No-one that I know of as ever been called back to switch off their fridge, so on those ferry trips, they just didnt check ours? Last time out I ran two fridge's One in the motorhome and the other in the caravan that I towed over.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Running fridge/freezer on leisure battery only*



Armadillo said:


> I have just read the small print on the DFDS website and it says you have to hand any bottled gas cylinders to the Duty Officer as they are not allowed to remain in your vehicle.
> 
> Does anyone have actual experience of this happening on the Newcastle to Kristiansand crossing?


I've never had gas checked on Scandinavian Ferries. AFAIR the wording you quote above applied some years ago when I went to Gothenburg by DFDS. Both times I've used Fjiord/Color line the limit has been a single bottle.

On all occasions I have taken two large bottles.

Doesn't guarantee you won't get checked, depends on whether someone decides to do their job 'properly'.

Referring to your original post, whilst Norway is quite expensive, purchase of food in supermarkets is not prohibitive, and the choice nowadays is (much) better than it was when we first went years ago. You may not have to stock up as much as you thought.

Eating out, however, is still a damn sight more expensive than you would like.....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Why would an extremely unlikely event like a bleve occur on a ferry? ie its not expected that it will bleve anywhere else.
> 
> No-one that I know of as ever been called back to switch off their fridge, so on those ferry trips, they just didnt check ours? Last time out I ran two fridge's One in the motorhome and the other in the caravan that I towed over.


That is a seriously scary answer!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Can you think of any plausible reason why a fridge running on gas would be dangerous on a ferry? and why this same scenario would not be dangerous elsewhere?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Can you think of any plausible reason why a fridge running on gas would be dangerous on a ferry? and why this same scenario would not be dangerous elsewhere?


Yes its an unattended naked flame. If you do a risk analysis the chance of something bad happening are very very small but as the consequences are so high (multiple deaths) it constitutes enough of a risk for the ferry companies to ban the practice. Also for every one with perfectly maintained equipment I'm willing to bet that there are an equal number who have never had the gas equipment checked ever.

Regards Frank


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Our fridge runs only on gas or mains, on the last ferry trip I forgot about it and left it on.. 
An enclosed car deck, a gas leak and a source of ignition could spell disaster, highly unlikely I agree ..but I can see the logic of turning off gas before boarding. 
Is it any more daft than the 'no naked flames' rule at motorway services parking areas ... ?


----------

